# Einen Trailer aus einem Film erstellen



## draGY (2. Juli 2004)

*[Premiere]Einen Trailer aus einem Film erstellen*

Hi,
ich soll zu einem Film einen Trailer erstellen und benutze alsProgramm Adobe Premiere Pro.
Ich muss einen Trailer zu einem Film machen den wir in der Schule schauen und habe zuvor noch nichts in dieser Richtung gemacht.
Ich habe den Film in .avi Format liegen der mit XVID encodiert ist (fall das der Begriff ist .. also zumindest desteht da was von xvid  ).
Ich will jetzt nix großartiges machen, vorallem weil ich nicht soviel Zeit dazu habe.
Ich will nur einpaar Szenen aus dem Film zusammen schneiden, so wie das in einem Trailer üblich ist.
Falls es geht würde ich auch gerne eine Tonspur über den Trailer legen, wo zum Beispiel eine Hintergrundmusik spielt oder eine Stimme ab und zu spricht.
Und vielleicht noch eigene Szenen, die eigentlich aus einem schwarzen Hintergrund bestehen auf denen Text steht (z.B. kleine Flashanimationen). Diese wollte ich dann ab und zu mal einbringen zwischen den Szenen.

Aber wie gesagt, es würde mir auch reichen wenn ich wüsste wie man aus einem Film Szenen zu zusammen schneiden kann, damit ich damit einen Trailer machen kann. 

Hat da jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial dafür, oder kann mir Tutorials geben in denen die notwendigen Schritte dazu zumindest erklärt werden oder es vielleicht selber erklären?

Ich habe bereits ein kleinwenig gesucht, aber bisher wahrscheinlich die falschen Ansätze gehabt 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------

